# WA police hunt pet supply store arsonists



## Colin (Jan 8, 2011)

*WA police hunt pet supply store arsonists*

WA Police are searching for two offenders they believe are responsible for an arson attack on a pet supply store that caused $1.5 million in damage and killed shop pets and thousands of fish.

Police say that at about 3.30am (WST) on January 1, two offenders cut a hole in the tin roof above the office at City Farmers in Wembley in Perth's north.

They said one offender kicked in the false ceiling and entered the store while the other offender stayed on the roof. A large metal safe was broken into and a large amount of cash was stolen. 
Police said a witness confronted the offenders at the front of the premises and was threatened as they fled.

The next morning, at about 1.15am, the store was deliberately set on fire, police said. The fire destroyed the premises, causing $1.5 million in damage and killing animals, including much-loved shop pets MJ the rabbit, Rusty the cockatoo, Raphael the tortoise and Charlie the lorikeet.

Closed circuit television footage showed two offenders in the area and entering a vehicle nearby, police said. The vehicle is believed to be a small, four-door sedan. Police have released an identikit image of two men they want to question. The first is described as being of medium build, 175cm tall and wearing dark clothing. The second man was described as being aged 38 to 42 years, 185cm tall and of slender build. He was wearing a black cap and dark clothing, and had a goatee.

Anyone with information should call Crime Stoppers on 1800 333 000

*Published On:* -
*Source:* nine msn news

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## Darlyn (Jan 8, 2011)

My god, how cruel can people be?
Hope they find the B*******s


----------



## Gibblore (Jan 8, 2011)

That's pretty harsh.


----------



## animush (Jan 8, 2011)

Thats terrible, I've been to that city farmers many times, and they have many lovely animals in the store including a few adorable little oblong turtles. I hope they catch these people.


----------



## rio_rat (Jan 8, 2011)

thats horrible..


----------



## AUSGECKO (Jan 8, 2011)

Pet tortoise?


----------



## animush (Jan 8, 2011)

Geck82 said:


> Pet tortoise?


 
See my post above, it was probably one of the oblongs, they wern't for sale, just on display. Although, you're probably questioning use of the word tortoise to describe a turtle.


----------



## AUSGECKO (Jan 8, 2011)

animush said:


> Although, you're probably questioning use of the word tortoise to describe a turtle.


 Correct, in the first post, that's the media for you.


----------



## Tassie97 (Jan 9, 2011)

thats exactly what i thought, tortoise?


----------

